# Frozen bloodworms for RCS? Brine shrimp, too?



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Are frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp okay to feed shrimp on a semi-regular basis, as in once a week each? Or will it matter how often, as long as they get other things as well? I'm a firm believer that if you feed an omnivore a wildly varied diet they do better, so I was just thinking these might be good for them as well. I know they like the bloodworms and will eat them ~ I put some in with my RCS today and they _swarmed_ them! Grabbed them like little hotdogs and went to town! I was thinking I might try frozen brine shrimp day after tomorrow. What do y'all think?


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I feed my Cherry Shrimp frozen bloodworms occasionally. Maybe once every week or two. I've been doing it for a couple months now and have not seen any problems with it. Just don't overfeed.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Since my shrimps share the same tank as my L-46 zebra pleco and L-183 Starlight bristlenose pleco, I frequently feed frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp, among other foods. I never had any problems with the shrimps. I'm not sure if it's the red pigment in the FBW, but ever since I started feeding them FBW, the RCS have gotten redder and brighter in color. I think the shrimps enjoy the FBW more than the plecos, because the shrimps pounce on the FBW more than the plecos.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> Since my shrimps share the same tank as my L-46 zebra pleco and L-183 Starlight bristlenose pleco, I frequently feed frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp, among other foods. I never had any problems with the shrimps. I'm not sure if it's the red pigment in the FBW, but ever since I started feeding them FBW, the RCS have gotten redder and brighter in color. I think the shrimps enjoy the FBW more than the plecos, because the shrimps pounce on the FBW more than the plecos.


Good to know...I'm trying to get my RCS redder. I know they're red because they came from good stock!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I feed my shrimp frozen bloodworms on a semi-reg basis with no problems. They devour it! I even feed freeze-dried tubifex worms, daphnia,etc. The shrimp enjoy the variety. I just make sure they get their algae/veggie foods everyday.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome! I'm sure glad to get this answer since I really enjoyed watching them swarm the worms. And the BW might even make them redder? Bonus! . . . . So basically anything we feed to our fish would be okay for them? That makes sense since they're kept in tanks with fish and are the "cleaners". Thanks, y'all!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Don't feed this on a regular basis, they're waaaay too high in protein and I've read can kill your shrimp!

If anything feed in VERY small portions once a week, or a decent sized portion once a month... But you shouldn't have any problems as long as they're not their only source of food but be careful and make sure they get lots of greens. Once a week on BW should be fine though.

Just a word of caution,
-Andrew


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew!  I'm feeding them sinking algae wafers on a regular basis, and they're continually cleaning the tank of algae, so I think they're getting good greens. Next time I go to the store, I'll be getting some fresh spinach for them also ~ or is frozen okay? Either any better or worse?

Any other handy dandy things I should be feeding them to make sure they get all their vitamins? I have seven berried girls in there and want to keep them well fed for healthy babies (and LOTS of them! LOL). I've read others talk about "Hikari Crab Bites" or some such, but I can't find them ~ probably because I'm looking under the wrong name. Are those really good for them?


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I feed Hikari Crab Cuisine too(those are the 'Bites' you are looking for). They are difficult to find in my LFS so I order them on Dr Foster & Smith. Amazon sells them too (That Pet Place is the seller I believe). My shrimp, ottos, BN Plec, etc love eating them too!  

Just make sure the foods you feed them don't contain copper. There's a debate if there is enough copper in fish foods that would kill shrimp, but most don't risk it.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Fish Newb said:


> Don't feed this on a regular basis, they're waaaay too high in protein and I've read can kill your shrimp!
> 
> If anything feed in VERY small portions once a week, or a decent sized portion once a month... But you shouldn't have any problems as long as they're not their only source of food but be careful and make sure they get lots of greens. Once a week on BW should be fine though.
> 
> ...


There maybe other circumstances that occurred thinking that FBW would kill shrimps. As I mentioned above, I frequently feed my shrimps FBW. I admit, I do lose an adult shrimp or 2 a month. But if the FBW were shrimp killers, my shrimp deaths would be greater numbers and/or frequency.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

CampCreekTexas said:


> Any other handy dandy things I should be feeding them to make sure they get all their vitamins? I have seven berried girls in there and want to keep them well fed for healthy babies (and LOTS of them! LOL). I've read others talk about "Hikari Crab Bites" or some such, but I can't find them ~ probably because I'm looking under the wrong name. Are those really good for them?


I've heard frozen can be ok as well, Frozen spinach is used by the big german breeders exclusively I've been told. As long as you thaw it out. (I have a link to the topic on shrimpnow.com if you want it...) Another great thing to feed is Rain's biscuits they're full of GREAT stuff! I personally am in the process of making different treats for shrimp. Over the summer I hope to make a whole line of them. Right now I have some spinach flakes:hihi: (mostly for convenience!)



crazie.eddie said:


> There maybe other circumstances that occurred thinking that FBW would kill shrimps. As I mentioned above, I frequently feed my shrimps FBW. I admit, I do lose an adult shrimp or 2 a month. But if the FBW were shrimp killers, my shrimp deaths would be greater numbers and/or frequency.


Well loosing a shrimp or two a month I believe is old age, how old is your colony? But it is true that too high a protein diet can kill your shrimp, maybe not RCS but it can and will kill CRS. Make sure the diet is balanced and you'll be fine though.

-Andrew


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Hikari Crab Cuisine! That's it! Thanks for that, Christin. And for the tip about copper. I'd read that here and check all labels, but it never hurts to mention it again and again.


----------

